# avast found troj infection. July 1st, 2013



## Xub420 (Jul 1, 2013)

here is what the report said:

[h=2]Infection Details[/h] 
URL:https://www.rollitup.org/misc.php?vProcess:C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\f...Infection:HTML:RedirDL-inf [Trj]


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 1, 2013)

using firefox browser....and avast alerted me when i first opened the website.


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 1, 2013)

Yup......I got a notice or two the last few days.


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2013)

yes we are aware of this issue i will keep you updated please be patient


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Sunni! i have no probs navigating though after the first page. Go RIU!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 2, 2013)

Its a tracking cookie. i believe its java related. just turn off java and in firefox turn on dont follow me and the tracking sites use in cookies and such wont be allowed access. Avast is garbage also . Your much better off using Malwarebytes or Spy Bot Search and Destroy. Never trust Mcafee or Nortons as they catch nothing.Same with Avast! which is horrible and uses a ton of resources with tons of false alarms and missed detections. Run Malwarebytes after you run Avast! and you ll likely find more bugs. Also good to have are CCleaner and ATF Cleaner which are all free. Make sure when you come to this site you use multiple free proxies like hidemyass.com so your ip is not directly linked to the site then to your home computer. the more proxies used in a row the better.


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 3, 2013)

sunni....CLEARED.thx


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 3, 2013)

FilthyFletch said:


> Its a tracking cookie. i believe its java related. just turn off java and in firefox turn on dont follow me and the tracking sites use in cookies and such wont be allowed access. Avast is garbage also . Your much better off using Malwarebytes or Spy Bot Search and Destroy. Never trust Mcafee or Nortons as they catch nothing.Same with Avast! which is horrible and uses a ton of resources with tons of false alarms and missed detections. Run Malwarebytes after you run Avast! and you ll likely find more bugs. Also good to have are CCleaner and ATF Cleaner which are all free. Make sure when you come to this site you use multiple free proxies like hidemyass.com so your ip is not directly linked to the site then to your home computer. the more proxies used in a row the better.


My system labels it as cookies 203, and I used to have the same issue as OP when I first joined here using Avast.

TY for the IP masking site.


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 4, 2013)

uhm.i went through all kinds of shit and this morning...bam...trojan detected on welcome page. it was gone but came back


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2013)

i think its still being worked on


----------



## 1highman (Jul 8, 2013)

The same is happening to me except its every time I log on.


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

hey guys I know this problem is still happening I am aware were trying be patient thanks!


----------

